# British Blue



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Sadly my Uncles British Blue was killed over the weekend, they are utterly destroyed and although they not quiet ready to rehome another cat right now, I know when they are they would prefer to offer a home to an older British Blue if anyone can point me in the right direction of a breed rescue?

They live in North Wales with 2 dogs and a few other cats (not sure how many cos they are a magnet for strays!!), his wife works in London during the week but he's home 24/7 and they are willing to travel to collect the right cat and welcome home checks etc.


----------



## little_miss_kitty (Dec 1, 2008)

Thats such a shame 

The British Shorthair Club is probably your best bet. (though they tend to rehome the cats to indoor homes only)

Here is their rehome list

rhm


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

British Shorthair Cat Club if you get in touch with these people they should be able to advise you


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys I'll send him the details. To be honest because of this incident they are planning to build a run for the cats, they have 2 acres behind the house so want to make a huge cat play pen! They have only just moved from South Africa to Wales which I think makes Buddy's death worse because he's travelled all around the world with them.


----------

